# 2nd January around SEQ?



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone is interested in heading out for a fish on the 2nd? I am thinking perhaps another Baroon or Ewan maddock trip or perhaps a Maroon dam trip? I would also be up for an esturary trip but with the weather as it is, something sheltered would be good!

Cheers

Turley


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill be heading out sometime during the week, Thursday sounds good to me. wouldnt mind hitting up baroon, I havnt been there for a while, or maybe hit the passage or the upper reaches currimundi lake or mooloolah river to chase a jack or 2. Ill let you know what my plans are in a few days

Lee


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Sorry about that, posted the wrong date originally. Wednesday is the day I am available for a fish this week. Any of those ideas sound good to me lee. Sorry about the date stuff up, it's my 3rd day off but the 2nd of the month.

Cheers

Turley


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

no worries mate im free all week so all is good

Lee


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Hey lee,

Whats the weather like up there? Still worth fishing or give it a miss till the weather settles?

Turley


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mate its shocking, Id say looking at seabreeze that Sunday would be the earliest that a fish would be possible. its currently blowing over 40 knots here i reckon

Lee


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

im going for a paddle tomorrow. dont know where yet
depends on the weather . ne1 else going out ?
im keen for anywhere really.


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, I'm gonna give kayaking a miss then. I might get out and about shorebased if the weather is any better but the cricket is on so that should keep me entertained if the weather stays.


----------

